# لتكن مشيئتك يارب



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شهادة الاجيال كلها عن الرب, ​
 انه في كل شئ وفي كل ظرف وفي كل زمان ,ليس مثله على الاطلاق, 
يقول المؤمن الغني بالروح: 
لي فيه حياة ابدية, ومحبة لا تسبر اغوارها. 
لي فيه بر ناصع البياض. 
لي فيه سلام يفوق كل عقل. 
لي فيه راحة عميقة الثبات . 
لي فيه فرح يرفع فوق الصعوبات. 
لي فيه رجاء لا يخزى ومجد لاتحجبه الغيوم. 
لي فيه نور لاتغشاه ظلمة. 
لي فيه سعادة لا تهتز بالاحداث. 
لي فيه قوة لاتضعف وطهارة لايصل اليها دنس. 
لي فيه جمال لايذبل وحكمة لاتخبو. 
لي فيه موارد لاتنفذ. 

وهو نفسه كل شئ لي 
هذا ما اطلبه لمن هو في المشكلة للابتعاد عن القلق في الحل واقول لتكن مشيئتك يارب. 
انما الحاجة الى الايمان الذي يمتلك كل هذا الغنى. 
وما اقل ما نؤمن ,لذلك ما اقل ما نملك 






​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جمييلة اوى اختى الحبيبة


----------



## angil sky (20 سبتمبر 2011)

راااااااااااااائعه جدا اختي 
الغاليه الرب يباركك
ويبارك محبتك​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر
Apsoti
angil sky
مرسي جداا لمروركم وتشريفكم صفحتي اخواتي العزيزات
الرب يبارك حياتكم



​


----------

